# modifier for non hospice service



## kbarbag (Aug 6, 2008)

If a Patient is in Hospice care and your Doctor provides a non Hospice servies is there a modifer that should be used with that code?


----------



## kbarron (Aug 6, 2008)

*hospice*

I would use the GV. Attending phys not hospice.....


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

use modifier GV - attending physician not hospice or GW- service unrelated to terminal condition


----------



## kbarbag (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## V O (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do i find the modifier GV in the code books


----------



## scroppercpc (Mar 30, 2016)

*Does the GW have to be on all CPT codes on the claim*

I have a Influenza vaccine I need to bill out due to getting a denial patient enrolled in hospice.
do I need to put the GW on both the G0008 administration code and the 90662 Vaccine code?
Thanks
SRC


----------



## ehanna (Mar 30, 2016)

scroppercpc said:


> I have a Influenza vaccine I need to bill out due to getting a denial patient enrolled in hospice.
> do I need to put the GW on both the G0008 administration code and the 90662 Vaccine code?
> Thanks
> SRC



Whether you are using the GV or GW you will put it on both claim lines.


----------

